# New Project Done properly... NIDS



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I've done a few project logs in the past for my Eldar and Salamanders but they have been very meh...this time I want to do something spectacular, I've learned enough skills and acquired plenty of specialist modelling tools. For this project I want to ride with the big dogs, I want to compete with the pro painters.

The Plan:

I've bought '3' Tyranid Battle Force sets as well as a whole load of HQ Models. This time I want to really make something that stands out. 

I'm not going to batch paint/rush this army I want every mode and base painted with the love it deserves. 

I want to use a colour scheme never seen before

And on top of that I want to have a dabble in photography, no more crappy picture on my iPhone, they don't do anything justice. I want a full porno shoot setup

I have given myself 4 months to do this, wish me luck...


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck on this. The nid range does have some great models. But some warnings/heads up, gaunts can be both fiddley and delicut. Same goes for zoanthropes. But fexes are great and so is the new tyrant and flyers. Any thoughts on colour?


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

DaisyDuke said:


> Good luck on this. The nid range does have some great models. But some warnings/heads up, gaunts can be both fiddley and delicut. Same goes for zoanthropes. But fexes are great and so is the new tyrant and flyers. Any thoughts on colour?


I just got the swarm box set through the post and I see what you mean about the gaunts... why on earth have they made multiple parts for such a small model, got lots of glueing ahead of me...

I've nearly finished 3 warriors, I've gone for a fleshy bone look for the flesh and the carapace is black and blue, I've tried to make everything look organic. I will post some pictures this weekend


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Next on my list is all of this, I also have another 2 old battleforce coming through the post. Works out nearly 200 models to paint


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking good dude love the contrast tween the yellow and blue and then the fleshey red guns. You will need your motivation for when you feel your being crushed by painting an endless tide of gaunts. 
Don't know if you have thought about lists yet but you may want to save some guns and horma gaunts to make even more terma gaunts.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Fair play to you, that is a heap of models, nice paint work too, personally I hate nids, they creep me out!


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

all 4 battle force boxes have arrived, i spent 2 hours assembling 70 gaunts, they have all been based and washed, now the fun part...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I know i said i would try and do this properly and take my time, but this is 1 of 2 trays I'm basing



The plan is to batch paint 7 a night, should be done in 10 days


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Good Grief....... you have your work cut out there & if you manage it fair play to you, I have nightmares worrying about batch painting 20 guardians but you sir blow me away


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I've painted 20 so far in 3 days, I'm behind schedule though as I'm off travelling so that has taken priority. I haven't gone to crazy with details, mainly washes and a few edge highlights. I will post some half decent pictures of all 70, once they are painted. I have gotten the batch painting process down to a T though


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

1/2 way there, will post some pictures soon.

I'm also looking for ideas on a Hive fleet name, I like the names of mythical creatures like Kraken, the only other one creature i think of is Mothra haha


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Being a bit premature but i love the look and stats of the new Malceptor, I want to build another fun list but this one is a heavy psychic list. What are people thoughts on the following, note I love the Carnifex model and i know fielding this many is stupid but its for fun 

HQ
Hive Tyrant
> Wings
> TL Devourers With BLW
> Regeneration
> Desiccator Larvae
TROOPS
x30 Termagaunts
x20 Haumagaunts
Tervigon
> cluster spines
x4 Warriors
> x3 Devourers 
> x1 Barbstrangler
x4 Warriors
> x4 Rending Claws 
FAST
Hive Crone
ELITES
Malceptor
x2 Zoanthrobes
HEAVY
x2 Carnifexes
> x4 TL Devourers with BLW
> x2 Bio Plasma
Mawlok
x2 Carnifexes
> x2 Heavy Venom Cannon

exactly 2000 points


----------

